# CBT-DBT-Schema -Ya cant beat therapy-



## poodles (May 16, 2007)

Does any one use grounding skills-? A lotta chatter about drugs-UGGH-
Any one done DBT-which is great with this-

http://www.dbtselfhelp.com/

Marsha Linehan, on e of my favs-so is Jeff Youngs schema therapy -

http://www.schematherapy.com/

Any one in therapy- ?--Ive done the CBT-DBT-Schema- therapies-ALL have helped, also you can get the work sheets etc free of the internet at their sites-

I have this and it?s not new-Iam what 45-A lotta mental health disorders have this as part of them
The not feeling real-etc- - Can you not glean some parts of therapies as your own-Ive been surprised about the chatter on drugs-finding a drug to fix it-

I run the scale from DP too dissociating to the point I don?t know where Ive been-for me-I mostly live a 
DP life but if the stress goes up I dissociate -

Anyone recover who was a chronic?

What if you don?t recover-? Is that so bad-? What if its like other disorders and you skirt around it the best ya can- in the sense of eating disorders-all I know with eating disorders buckle under stress and the eating disorder kicks in-
Its just that?s how my lifes been-this has been going on forever-some days better-some days best to stay in the house.

The mindfulness skills in DBT really help with the DP-

See also: Zen

"DBT utilizes Zen concepts as a basis to encourage patients to be mindful in the current moment, see reality without delusion, and accept reality and themselves without judgment. This skill, which has its roots in Western contemplative and Eastern meditative practices, is called mindfulness."

Love too hear others therapy stories and what?s helped-Iam off for medidation-OMG-the first time-Ive been doing it at home-now in public-
I also have anxiety disorders-hard to get outta house but here i go-


----------

